# Frage zur RMA-Dauer und Abwicklung



## CarnageDark (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo Saphire Team,

mich würde einmal allgemein interessieren, wie lange bei euch im Schnitt und höchstens die RMA-Abwicklung einer Grafikkarte dauert. Muss die RMA über einen Händler erfolgen oder kann man das direkt über den Sapphire-Support abwickeln? Wenn man es auch direkt über Sapphire abwickeln kann, gibt es da auch eine deutsche Adresse für?

Das Ganze interessiert mich, da ich eine Grafikkarte vor 5 Monaten bei einem anderen Hersteller (Ihr baut keine NVIDIAKarten oder?^^) gekauft habe und nun schon 35 Tage warten darf und für mich persönlich ist das nicht akzeptabel. Da ich keine Lust habe länger zu warten und nicht noch einmal in den Genuss solcher RMA-Wartezeiten kommen möchte, plane ich den Kauf einer 7870OC von Sapphire. Es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir vielleicht eine kurze Rückmeldung geben könntet, wie lange bei euch die RMA im Schnitt dauert. Falls die Wartezeit von einem Monat üblich in der Branche ist, dürft ihr das natürlich auch gerne schreiben, dann weiß ich wenigstens Bescheid.^^

Ps: Auf Sapphirekarten gibt es generell 2 Jahre Garantie und keine Verlängerungen oder ähnliches, richtig?


----------



## der_knoben (4. Mai 2012)

DU hast doch Gewährleistung auf die Karte.
Wenn sie also erst 5 Monate alt ist, hast du als Käufer die Wahl, ob du Reparatur oder Umtausch möchtest, und nicht der Händler. Eine Wandlung  - Geld zurück - ist erst nach 3 maligem fehlgeschlagenem Umtausch/Reparatur möglich.
Allerdings gibt es bezüglich Umtausch/Reparatur auch eine Klausel, dass dies nicht in übermäßige Kosten ausufern darf. Da die Graka wohl aber erst 5 Monate alt ist, sollte diese eigentlich noch zu einem passenden Preis besorgbar sein.
Da du dein Recht nicht in Anspruch genommen hast, wirst du wohl nun warten müssen.

RMA-Zeiten sind in der Regel mindestens 1 Monate, manche warten auch länger.


----------



## CarnageDark (4. Mai 2012)

Danke, das juristische ist mir bewusst und der Unterschied von Gewährleistung/Garantie sowie das eigentliche Wahlrecht kenne ich auch. 

Ich hatte beim Shop auch ausdrücklich eine Nachlieferung gemäß der Gewährleistung gewünscht, man ist aber nicht darauf eingegangen, sondern hat sie ohne weitere Nachricht einfach zur RMA auf Garantie an GB geschickt. Dem Händler (HV) habe ich deswegen auch eine Mail geschickt und mich beschwert. Darum ging es mir hier aber nicht, sondern eher um die Frage, ob das bei Sapphire schneller als bei GB abläuft oder ob ich im Fall der Fälle auch bei Sapphire so lang warten müsste. Dann halt noch die Frage, ob man bei einem DEfekt einer Karte die Karten auch direkt im Rahmen der Garantie zu Sapphire schicken kann oder ob das nur über die Händler läuft.

Wenn das bei Sapphire besser/schneller läuft, werde ich mir einfach jetzt schon eine Sapphire kaufen und die RMA-Karte dann verkaufen. Ich war mit der Karte auch auf Grund der Lautstärke nicht wirklich mehr zufrieden.


----------



## Drauka (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo CarnageDark,

bitte entschuldige die späte Rückmeldung.
Es gibt nur für Ausnahmefälle (z.B. Händler existiert nicht mehr) eine direkte Abwicklungsmöglichkeit. Ansonsten ist auch bei uns der erste Schritt zurück zum Händler.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## CarnageDark (13. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Information.


----------

